# Verbal Abuse



## Michael Graves

This is my latest acrylic painting called "Verbal Abuse".


----------



## chanda95

Wow. I am pretty much speechless. This is a really profound piece..makes an incredible statement.


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks Chanda! I wanted this one to be bold yet subtle, lol. The fist and the girl are but a visual interpretation of what verbal abuse does to a partner (male or female). That's why they are slightly lighter than the man whose definitely in a dark place.


----------



## DonH

Not too subtle! Congrats, I agree with Chanda, this work is quite effective in demonstating the desrtuctive power of words.


----------



## Jeff

nice mike! great idea, great execution- great art with a profound meaning. Way to go man!


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rafiwashere

That's an amazing piece!


----------



## hugwiefnioejnf

Michael Graves said:


> This is my latest acrylic painting called "Verbal Abuse".


who created this illustration and what is their name


----------

